# Nosy People



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I was in the checkout line one day and only had three 20lb bags of sugar. One lady looked at me funny, so I told her I liked baking pies.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Why did you explain anything if she only looked and not asked? And was it for brewing wine or other beverages?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I didn't have to explain. She just looked at me like, "that's a lot of sugar", and I thought that it was a humorous answer. I'm generally fairly personable. It would have made a pretty good bit of wine.  You sure are inquisitive.


----------



## notbutanapron (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh I'm bad for my replies haha. I buy lots of thing in bulk and we don't actually have awesome bulk shops like Costco in my area [or in the next three states] like you 'mericans do.

Sugar: "Sugar? This is SUGAR? Bloody hell, I meant to get sixty kilos of caustic SODA. Man, I'd never get rid of the body with THIS." [Bonus if you're not in line yet and you walk away furtively]

Vinegar: "My husband/wife called me fat, so I'm pickling him/her." Seriousest face you can.

Sugars and spices, same trip: "Sugar and spice and everything nice. Two out of three ain't bad."

Or I like to be ridiculous, "Well, you see... I was wondering through the town earlier today when a magpie attacked me out of nowhere. This caused me to fall and scrape my knee so I had to go and pick up some bandages. The store near me didn't have bandages because apparently banks don't sell those so I had to go to the police station. When I told them what happened, they told me to leave immediately as I was a menace and to stop going there again because that was the sixth time this week and one more time I'd be arrested. I told my mother and she said cops like donuts but I couldn't find any donuts and I didn't think that was very nice anyway so I thought I'd make them some cookies but I didn't have any sugar. There's a lot of cops. I like your tie."

The look on their faces is priceless. XD


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I use the grin too. It adds something.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

Most people today wouldn't know what that much sugar was for.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Depends on the neck of the woods copperhead... reminds me of the song copperhead road 

"Grandad came to town twice a year,
bout a hundred pounds of yeast and some copper line,
Eveyrone knew he made moonshine,
revenue man wanted him real bad, 
headed to the Hollar with everthing he had."

Or something like that.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Shopping for work--Fema worker prepping for the local depository in your area--I am in a hurry I have lots of shopping to get done by next Thursday.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

I just told my checkout gal that I was making wine. She asked me if I was selling it. Had to tell her it isn't legal.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Should have said you were making some of the Baldwin Sister's recipe 

For medicinal purposes of course...


----------



## trimpy (Mar 30, 2011)

copperhead46 said:


> Most people today wouldn't know what that much sugar was for.


Except here in WV. Guy at the feed store still gives me crap when I buy molasses by the 5 gal bucket. 25# bags of sugar raise even more eyebrows unless you are an old lady and its jam/jelly season!


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Probably be worse if you was buy a whole lot of whole kernal corn.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

No, I think the worst is asking for someone who will crack sprouted corn for you. I've never asked, that's just what I heard.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

kasilofhome said:


> Shopping for work--Fema worker prepping for the local depository in your area--I am in a hurry I have lots of shopping to get done by next Thursday.


I like this one!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2012)

Dang, Vicker. You need to ugly yourself up a little, like me. Nobody asks me anything, ever. It's considered bad luck to even look at me!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I'm working on that, but you've had a decade or so head start on me.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

ya thats the malt in malt liquor, well at least the one that raises eyebrows.
You Don't need to malt it but kind of wasteful if the plans Alcohol.
Though even in some places asking that they may not know why your asking..

Malts not hard, and Now I'm wondering how a non distilled drink might taste?
Don't know what you call it either Corn Beer maybe Corn Wine?
Well The Ideas been released to the public so its now open Domain.
If it retained some good Corn Taste you could add in some Butter Flavor and Call "Corn Knock ya off the Cob."

Sort of wonder if it might be more cost effective to use corn as the Primary sugar in recipes?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

When you malt it, it smells really nice, and is sweet and tastes nice. If you ever ate Hot Ralston (cereal) as a kid, it tastes like that. It's corn beer after fermenting, more or less. That's the old way of doing it without using added sugar. It's corn whiskey if you use malted corn. Bourbon is made with malted 6 row barely, corn and , I think, a little rye.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

When people use sugar and corn, they're basically just making a sugar wash and using the corn as a yeast nutrient. There is little sugar in corn grain without the Amylase from malt converting the starch to sugar. Now, I suppose you could raise the specific gravity of you corn/malt wort by adding sugar. I'm more interested in making it from scratch with the raw materials.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I love malt, more so in my Beer, 
I know the gig Vicker, most folks malting ain't making rye but corn sqweezings. 
Just never tried out a corn mash prior to distillation.
though I've never distilled anything...


Malting turns the starch to sugar. 
After its malted then you Crack or grind it.
Lets the yeast get at it all.
Not broke down so much its flower.
Causes filtration issues then.

Other wise your not getting much use of your grain.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

I made corn wine last year both my hubby and my neighbor swore up and down I made moonshine. Pretty potent stuff.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

What did it Taste like Granny? 
Did you malt it?


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

It tasted like pure alcohol to me. No I didn't malt it. They were so serious that it was moonshine that I labeled it Corn Likker.  

I'm pretty much a newbie at all this so last year I was making wine out of pretty much anything. My favorite was the jalapeno wine. It would bring tears to a grown mans eyes. Also never failed to make even the most die hard pepper eater break out in a sweat. My son (DS30) loves peppers and he managed to drink it with a straight face but his forehead broke out in beads of sweat. LOL


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

||Downhome|| said:


> Depends on the neck of the woods copperhead... reminds me of the song copperhead road
> 
> "Grandad came to town twice a year,
> bout a hundred pounds of yeast and some copper line,
> ...


*Copperhead Road
(Steve Earle)
Well my name's John Lee Pettimore 
Same as my daddy and his daddy before 
You hardly ever saw Grandaddy down here 
He only came to town about twice a year 
He'd buy a hundred pounds of yeast and some copper line 
Everybody knew that he made moonshine 
Now the revenue man wanted Grandaddy bad 
He headed up the holler with everything he had 
It's before my time but I've been told 
He never came back from Copperhead Road*

One of my favorite songs :buds:


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

vicker said:


> I was in the checkout line one day and only had three 20lb bags of sugar. One lady looked at me funny, so I told her I liked baking pies.


I once told somebody who asked about the 200 pounds of sugar I was buying that I make the giant cakes strippers jump out of.


----------

